# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  مدفعجى المريخ فى الثمانينات عاطف القوز

## على الصغير

*المدفعجي عاطف القوز لاعب اشتهر بدقة و قوة التصويب 
لعب للمريخ وحقق معة عدة كوؤس كان عند احتساب مخالفة للمريخ
قرب منطقة جزاء الخصم تعتبر في ذلك الوقت نص هدف 
رغم تسجيلة كمهاجم الا انة اصبح من افضل و اشهر من لعب
في خانة الظهير الايسر

السيرة الذاتية للاعب

الاسم عاطف فضل الولي علي 

تاريخ الميلاد 1963

السكن امتداد الدرجة الثالثة الخرطوم

بداية مع فريق البحيرة برابطة الامتداد

ثم انتقل الي فريق القوز الذي كان يلعب في الدرجة الثانية بالخرطوم

ومن ثم الي فريق المريخ العاصمي عام 1981

رحلتة مع المريخ
عندما سجلة المريخ كانت خانته الاساسية في الملعب مهاجم ايسر ولحوجة المريخ له كمدافع بعد شطب متوسط الدفاع التاج حسن
واشراك كمال عبد الغني كمتوسط دفاع وهو المدافع الايسر للفريق
اضطر المريخ لاشراكة كمدافع ايسر و نجح فيها ويعود الفضل في ذلك للمدرب جعفر ضرار وظل في تلك الخانة حتي مغادرتة لكشوفات الفريق ا برز مواسم عاطف القوز كانت في الموسم 85-1986
عندما احرز 11 هدفا صاروخيا للمريخ 

حقق مع المريخ السوداني عدة القاب ومن اشهرها كاس الكؤس الافريقية عام 1989 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم ياعلي الصغير

حقيقة لم ياتي للمريخ طرف ايسر ماهر مثله ابدا لا وطني ولا محترف

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*


مع الراحل سامي عزالدين




مع نزار ودحدوح وعيسى صباح الخير



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مع كمال عبد الغني



*

----------


## على الصغير

*
*

----------


## على الصغير

*
*

----------


## على الصغير

*
*

----------


## على الصغير

*
*

----------


## على الصغير

*
 عاطف القوز ومنصور سبت سجلا فى يوم واحد للمريخ 1981م
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*كنت شاهد عيان لكثير من المباريات التي شارك فيها المدفعجي عاطف القوز ومن تلك المباريات التي لن انساها 
احد الفرق البلغارية الزائرة في تلك الفترة وتبارى مع المريخ وحينها كانت النتيجة تعادلية 1/1 وفي الدقائق الاخيرة احتسب الحكم فاول بره الخط وايقن الجميع المريخ فائز فائز بحكم وجود عاطف وتنفيذه للفاول ولم يكذب ظننا بالله العظيم قذيفة يسارية حاول الحارس الامساك بها ولكن دفعته داخل الشبكة

مشكور الحبيب علي  والاخ كسلاوي  على انعاش الذاكرة
*

----------


## على الصغير

*اشهر اهدافة
* اشهر اهدافه على الاطلاق :يوم 24 ديسمبر 1990<قبل دقيقتين من نهاية لقاء المريخ وامدوم الدوري و المباراة تسير نحو النهاية التعادلية بهدف ابو الجاز بديل قلة المصاب و الحكم يستعد لاعلان صافرة النهاية فاذا بعاطف يضع كرة حارقة مرت تحت مدافعي امدوم
كأغلى هدف في الدوري وقتها ...
* هدف في مرمي قورماهيا الكيني في افتتاحية مباريات المريخ في سيكافا
في عام 1986 و وقتها فاز المريخ بالكاس

* هدفه الصاروخي في التاج يوم 16 ديسمبر 1991 
هدف نزل كالصاعقة في مرمى التاج
* هدفه في ضربات الترجيح يوم فاز المريخ ببطولة سيكافا في 1986 يوم 25 يناير بموانز
*

----------


## على الصغير

*</ابرز انجازاتة
احرز مع المريخ كاس مانديلا 1989</اشهر كاسات المريخ و اغلاها
كما احرز معهم كاس سيكافا بتنزانيا عام 1986
عندما احرز اخر ضربة جزاء في المباراة .الذي كفل للمريخ نتيجتها

*

----------


## على الصغير

*ويعمل الان في مجال التدريب فهو مدرب لفريق الحي الامتداد
بالدرجة الثانية و بالتوفيق لة في عالم التدريب وتمنياتنا لة بالنجاح
كمدرب كما نجح كلاعب للمريخ و المنتخب 
*

----------


## على الصغير

*
*

----------


## على الصغير

*مدفعجي المريخ و طرفه الايسر الاسبق عاطف فضل الولى علي الشهير بعاطف القوز ....واحد من جيل الزهب في المريخ جيل سيكافا ومانديلا ....تم تسجيله من نادي القوز الرياضي بالدرجة الثانية في الخرطوم في العام 1981 و خانته الاساسية في الملعب كانت كساعد هجوم ايسر ....
برزت قدرات اللاعب الفزة كهداف مرعب لا تخطي كرته الشباك و في فترة لاحقة ولحوجة الفريق لخدماته كظهير ايسر لبى اللاعب لنداء الفريق و لم يقلل رجوعه لخط الدفاع من قدراته الهجومية الخارقة ...بل اظهرتها بصورة جلية برهنتها الاهداف الكثيرة التي احرزها عاطف القوز والتي لا تزال محفورة في عقول و قلوب المريخاب والتي اتسمت بالقوة الشديدة ...كما وبرع ايضا كلاعب بارع في احراز ضربات الجزاء و لم يحدث ان اضاع واحدة منها

فهي الى رحلة عاطف القوز مع المريخ :

مقدمة ...ابرز مواسم عاطف القوز كانت في الموسم 85-1986 عندما احرز 11 هدفا صاروخيا في معظمها للمريخ و كان في ترتيب هدافي الفريق خلف ثعلب المريخ عصام عبد الغني الدحيش بسبعة عشر هدفا و عيسى صباح الخير بخمسة عشر هدفا في الموسم ال1ي احرز فيه المريخ 5 بطولات و كاسات وهي كاس سيكافا و كاس طه حمدتو ثم كاس السيزم و كاس الدوري العاصمي المحبب و كاس الاتحاد (الاندية) ....

1-هدفه في النيل من ضربة جزاء في 17 نوفمبر 1984
2-هدفه في العباسية في 21 ديسمبر 1984
3-هدفه في النيل الخرطومي في 3 ابريل 1985
4-هدفه في الاتحاد مدني في 29 يونيو 1985
5-هدفه في هدفيه في المريخ الابيض في 27 اكتوبر 1985
6-هدفه في مريخ الابيض في 29 اكتوبر 1985
7-هدفه في ضربات الترجيح يوم فاز المريخ ببطولة سيكافا في 1986 يوم 25 يناير بموانزا
و لا ينسى التاريخ و لا المريخاب ملحمة الابطال حامد بريمة - ابراهيم عطا -كمال عبد الغني -عاطف القوز - صديق العمدة - اوهاج طوكراوي - ابراهيم احمد الحاج (ابراهومة الديسكو) -جمامة -خلف الله - سامي عز الدين -بدر الدين بخيت - عادل امين -مرتضى قلة - عصام الدحيش - سليمان مكين -و مامون صابون ....
8-هدفه الاسطورة في الفريق القومي العسكري في3 فبراير 1986
9-هدفه القوي في الهلال(صغير العرضة شمال) المنقوض من الحكم عثمان احمد البشير يوم 19 مارس 1986 و فيها فاز المريخ بهدفين نظيفين احرزهم ابراهومة
10-هدفه الصاروخي من منتصف الملعب في مرمى النيل يوم 26 مارس 1986 احرز مهاجم النيل هدفا في المريخ في الثانية الخامسة و العشرين
11-هدفه في نيل مدني يوم 12 ابريل 1986
12-هدفه الصاروخي في الاتحاد البحراوي في 29 ابريل 1986
13-هدفه في الاتحاد البحراوي في الدوري في 15 يونيو 1986
14-هدفيه في هلال كادقلي في 23 اكتوبر 1986
15-هدفه الصاروخي في حي العرب بورتسودان في 25 اكتوبر 1986
16-هدفه في هلال الابيض في 6 مارس 1986
17-هدفه في الشاطي عطبرة يوم 6 اغسطس 1987
18-هدفه في منتخب بربر يوم 9 اغسطس 1987
19-هدفه القنبلة من قرب دائرة المنتصف في الزهرة يوم 26 اغسطس 1987
20-هدفه في اتحاد مدني يوم 23 سبتمبر 1987
21-هدفه في الملكية جوبا 3 ديسمبر 1987
22-هدفه الصاروخي في التحرير يوم 8 ديسمبر 1987
23-هدفه من ضربات الترجيح في مرمى يور حارس الهلال يوم 29 يناير 1988 و في يومها صعد المريخ للمباراة النهائية لدورة سيكافا ...
24-هدفه القنبلة في ابوعنجة يوم 13 فبراير 1988
25-هدفه في التاكا كسلا يوم 2 ابريل 1988
26-هدفه في مريخ كوستي يوم 14 يوليو 1988
27-هدفيه في هلال كوستي يوم 15 يوليو 1988
28-هدفه من قزيفة صاروخية في النيل يوم 1 اغسطس 1988 في المباراة الخيرية لصالح علاج الحكم عبد الرحمن الخضر - اروع الاهداف لجما ابوعنجة و هدف لسكسك الذي طرح الحارس ارضا مرتين !!!
------------------------
اعاد المريخ قيد لاعبه المدافع المهاجم الصاروخي يوم السبت 24 سبتمبر 1988 لفترة ستة سنوات قادمة
29-هدفه الصاروخي في مريخ كوستي يوم 23 فبراير 1989
30-هدفه في هلال كوستي يوم 24 فبراير 1989
31-هدفه التخصصي في مريخ سنار في 2 يونيو 1989
32-هدفه القوي في الاهلي يوم 27 ديسمبر 1989
33-هدفه من ضربة جزاء في الاتحاد البحراوي يوم 2 اكتوبر 1990
34-هدفه في العباسية من ضربة جزاء يوم 6 اكتوبر 1990
35-هدفه من ضربة جزاء في التحرير يوم 10 اكتوبر 1990
36-هدفه في الاتحاد البحراوي يوم 4 ديسمبر 1990
37-اشهر اهدافه على الاطلاق :يوم 24 ديسمبر 1990
قبل دقيقتين من نهاية لقاء المريخ وامدوم الدوري و المباراة تسير نحو النهاية التعادلية بهدف ابو الجاز بديل قلة المصاب و الحكم يستعد لاعلان صافرة النهاية فاذا بعاطف يضع كرة حارقة مرت تحت مدافعي امدوم و نفضت الغبار عن الشباك الجنوبية للملعب ....كأغلى هدف في الدوري وقتها ...لا يعادل هدف قلة ال1ي احرزه في الهلال يوم 17 ديسمبر 1990 رغم خشونة وليد النهضة الشديدة معه ...هدف لم يستحمله فوزي المرضي فطرد بالبطاقة الحمراء ...
38-هدفه في الاملاك من ضربة جزاء يوم 4 يناير 1991 و الذي كفل بطولة الدوري للمريخ ....و ختم به عاطف القوز الموسم بتسعة اهداف في الدوري رغم وجود مهاجمين ولاعبي وسط هدافين في المريخ في وقتها ...
39-هدفه الصاروخي في التاج يوم 16 ديسمبر 1991 هدف نزل كالصاعقة في مرمى التاج الازرق
40-هدفه من ضربة جزاء في ابوسعد يوم 23 اكتوبر 1991 و الذي كفل صدارة الدورة الاولى للمريخ
41-هدفه من ضربة جزاء في كتور جوبا يوم 16 اكتوبر 1991
42-هدفه من ضربة جزاء في النيل يوم 6 ديسمبر 1991 والذي اهدى الدوري على طبق من زهب للمريخ


منقول


*

----------


## على الصغير

*
المدفعجي عاطف القوز 

عاطف فضل المولى علي من مواليد 1961 م ,, بدايته الرياضية كانت برابطة الامتداد والتي بها تفتقت موهبته وتعلم بها مبادئ اللعبة بفريق البحيرة لينتقل لفريق القوز احد فرق الدرجة الثالثة بمنطقة الخرطوم ومالبث أن لفت أنظار أندية القمة بمستواه الرفيع ليظفر المريخ بتسجيله بعد أن كان قريبا جدا من اللعب لفريق الموردة بواسطة أقطاب المريخ اللواء يوسف نصرون ومحمد الياس محجوب وبلغت قيمة تسجيله مبلغ وقدره خمسة عشر ألف جنيه كان نصيب عاطف منها ستة الف جنيه فيما كان نصيب فريق القوز تسعة الف جنيه وكان ذلك في يوم الثلاثاء 6/7/1982 م وتسجل معه في نفس الموسم كل من جمال أبوعنجة وفائز حسن سعيد ( باولو ) وعادل القرود وإبراهيم عطا ومنصور سبت .

لم يجد عاطف القوز الطريق ممهدا أمامه ليدخل التشكيلة الأساسية لفريق المريخ لوجود عدد من العمالقة في هجوم المريخ آنذاك أمثال المرحومان سيكا وصلاح الأمين ( بمبان ) وعطا أبو القاسم وقدوره وتدريجيا تمكن عاطف من الدخول لتشكيلة الأساسية للمريخ في بعض من المباريات وبدأ بتثبيت أقدامه بعد أن زالت عنه رهبة البدايات إلى أن أتته الفرصة المناسبة والتي قام باستغلالها بصورة مثلى ففي ختام الموسم كانت لدي المريخ مباراة مهمة أمام فريق النيل الخرطومي يحتاج فيها المريخ للفوز لكي يضمن البطولة لصالحة وفي تلك المباراة قدم عاطف القوز أفضل ماعنده من أداء وتوج ذلك بإحرازه لهدف الفوز الوحيد بقذيفة يسارية قوية من خارج منطقة الجزاء في مرمى حسن الطيب تلك المباراة كانت جواز مروره للتشكيلة الأساسية ولقلوب جماهير المريخ .

في موسم 1983 م تولى تدريب المريخ المدرب جعفر ضرار ونسبة لحوجة المريخ في مباراة ضد فريق الزهرة الأمدرماني للاعب يملأ خانة الظهير الأيسر لغياب كمال عبد الغني تم الدفع بعاطف في تلك الخانة ووجد عاطف نفسه في تلك الخانة لامتلاكه لكل مقوماتها والتي استمر يلعب بها لأكثر من عقد من الزمان قدم خلالها مواسم كروية حافلة بالبذل والعطاء والإخلاص لاتزال محفورة في ذاكرة الجمهور المريخي وليخلد أسمه بمداد من ذهب في سجلات أعظم نادي سوداني .

مسيرة عاطف القوز مع المريخ والتي استمرت لأكثر من عشر سنوات كانت مليئة بالكثير من الإنجازات المتعددة فمحليا حقق مع المريخ بطولة الدوري المحلي وبطولة دوري السودان مرات وخارجيا كانت البطولات المحمولة جوا ( سيكافا في العام 1986 م كاس دبي الذهبي في العام 1986 م كاس مانديلا في العام 1989 م ) وجميع تلك البطولات أبلى فيها عاطف القوز بلاء حسنا مع زملائه وأحرز عاطف القوز أكثر من واحد وأربعون هدفا للمريخ خلال فترة لعبه .

نقاط سريعة :

أول مبارياته مع المريخ كانت مع فريق الزمالك المصري الذي كان يقوم بزيارة للسودان في تلك الفترة و نسبة لعدم أدائه بالصورة المطلوبة تم استبداله في شوط المباراة الثاني لحداثته وعدم خبرته آنذاك .

أول أهداف عاطف القوز مع المريخ كان في شباك فريق الزهرة في موسم 1982 م في الدوري المحلي وأخر أهدافه كان في شباك فريق العباسية في موسم 1993 م في الدوري المحلي أيضا . 

كل الفرق التي كانت تلعب ضد المريخ تخشى من ارتكاب المخالفات أمام مرماهم لمعرفتهم بإجادة اللاعب عاطف القوز للضربات الثابتة وتحويلها لأهداف .

كان عاطف القوز هجوما بحاله ففي موسم 1985 م – 1986 م سجل للمريخ احدى عشر هدفا معظمها من قذائف نارية لاترد ولا تصد وحل ثانيا بعد مهاجم المريخ عصام الدحيش برصيد سبعة عشر هدفا .

شارك عاطف القوز دوليا مع الفريق السوداني في كثير من مباريات ولازلنا نذكر هدفه في مباراة المنتخب الموزمبيقي ضمن تصفيات كاس العالم من ضربة ثابتة قوية في سقف المرمى أعلنت فوز السودان بتلك المباراة .

تميز عاطف القوز بالقوة والسرعة وببنية جسمانية ممتازة وبقدم يسارية لاتخطئ الطريق إلى الشباك وكان حقا منصة إطلاق صواريخ ومبعث الفرح عند جماهير المريخ .

كان يشكل عاطف مع زملائه كمال عبد الغني وإبراهيم عطا وعبد السلام حميدة ترسانة دفاعية يصعب احتراقها .

قدم عاطف القوز كل شئ للمريخ ولم يستبق شئ حتى جاء يوم في العام 1993م اجبر فيه على الاعتزال بواسطة المدرب الفاشل حسن المصري وقابل جمهور المريخ ذلك بصدمة عنيفة .

تزوج عاطف القوز وأنجب عددا من الأبناء وشقيقه الأصغر محمد لعب حارسا لمرمى نادي الامتداد لعدة سنوات ,, 
*

----------

